
The High Price of Not Completing College in Four Years - prostoalex
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-high-price-of-not-completing-college-in-four-years-1496929350?sid=ebs2d253815d8032d1496963072010sbe
======
shahbaby
What you do during your degree matters more than how quickly you finish it and
enter the rat-race.

